# Hey my name is Jess, I am 22 I dream of the mountains and the snow



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snow_is_calling_my_name said:


> Hi all, my name is jess. To be completely honest I am new to snowboarding. I did snowboard once indoors in Manchester UK. At that time my love of snowboarding was born. But I only did it once. I didn't have the access to any snowboarding places where I lived so I used to watch freestyle competitions on TV. I thought my dream was dead because of my life and where I was. My upbringing wasn't good I was adopted and the adoptive parents were not good to say the least. they hurt me, causing me to put myself into a children's home. I then was in a DV relationship for two years, at that time I didn't see any future in my life at all. At 18 I found my birth mum and moved to live with her...I then got my diploma and moved to London UK to pursue my degree. I recently discovered an indoor snowboarding center just under two hours from where I live. I am going to get classes there and hopefully go to France and Switzerland ASAP. My dream is to become a pro, to chase that dream. But I don't know anyone who does snowboarding, it would be great to connect with a pro snowboarder or someone who has been doing this for many years. I could do with knowing the basics, knowing how to get into the competitive side of things, most specifically freestyling. Id love to know what sites are best for gear, which places to go for the best freestyling spots and info regarding the best schools to go to. I'm taking this really seriously, I've been crying watching snowboarding videos because I truly did think that dream would only remain a dream but now I'm in the position to make it happen. Hopefully I can get some good responses on here. For those who read all of this, thankyou so much. I really appreciate your time.


Welcome! You've come to the right place. Your are in luck, anybody can be come a pro. But in order for us to give specifics, what kind and at what level of pro do you want to be? Depending this may or may not be possible. However it mostly depends on your dream, commitment, discipline and luck. Search in the general chat and tips coaching section.


----------



## snow_is_calling_my_name (12 mo ago)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome! You've come to the right place. Your are in luck, anybody can be come a pro. But in order for us to give specifics, what kind and at what level of pro do you want to be? Depending this may or may not be possible. However it mostly depends on your dream, commitment, discipline and luck. Search in the general chat and tips coaching section.


----------



## snow_is_calling_my_name (12 mo ago)

Hi well, I mean I’d love to be sponsored by go pro one day 😂 I want to do going down big mountains and free styling off the big snow ramps. Stuff like that I’d love to take part in competitions and eventually have a coach. That sort of stuff.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

You’d need someone bankrolling you to learn and turn to pro freestyler from aged 22 if you’re not already well off financially or live at a ski resort. Nothing stopping you from living the ski bum life though, be a lifty while you learn to ride, become an instructor or work on the park crew to ride park all day, find a youtube niche. Lots of other more likely options than going from non snowboarder to sponsored pro rider. Finish your degree first!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Jess Kimura began her journey toward becoming a pro snowboarder at the age of 23. 
Her story is very inspirational.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Going a lot is key, I started boarding at 22 and the best thing that happened to me was a 50 day season. If it’s your dream do what it takes to get 50-100 days, find a night job in the alps (perhaps waiting), some roomies(hopefully boarders that are better then you and can push you while having fun!) and board every day for a season, by the end of the season you’ll either be hooked or looking for a new career! Good luck either way enjoy the journey!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, if you can't get a dependable minimum 50 good days per season, I wouldn't hold out much hope.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

mjayvee said:


> Jess Kimura began her journey toward becoming a pro snowboarder at the age of 23.
> Her story is very inspirational.


She grew up snowboarding?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

I mean, it's not impossible. But the freestyle side of snowboarding is the most competitive... I don't think you have much of a chance since most guys are already competing at the highest level at 15-16yo. If competing is what you want, learn how to be a big mountain rider with 360s, a grab or two and backflips on lock and try to qualify for freeride competitions. In freestyle, 30 years old riders are close to retiring, but in freeride, some rookies on the freeride world tour are 30+ years old (but it does take way more experience to perform in freeride). Competing is reallyyyy expensive, like think of the cost, then double it. I have one friend who has been trying to qualify for the FWT and he's seriously talented, but being talented isn't enough. You need to ride every single day and when you are finished riding, you go train at the gym, then sleep, repeat. Also, if you're not the best of the best, you will need a full time job. I sound like a downer but the reality is that the guy you see on TV are already better than 95% of riders at 10 years old.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> Jess Kimura began her journey toward becoming a pro snowboarder at the age of 23.
> Her story is very inspirational.


Jess grew up snowboarding and was in the park at 14 years old.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Jess, do you know about the indoor centre in Hemel Hempstead? That should be well under two hours, even if you're in south-east London. I'm over near Swindon & usually go to Milton Keynes or Tamworth. You should join the Billy Snow Mates Facebook group, there are lots of people on there looking for others to ride with, & they have a few group trips every year.


----------



## Roy$ (12 mo ago)

Welcome Jess 🤗


----------

